# Tough question which I really need your input on :-/



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

*Do I stick a "Baby on Board" sign in my car or not?*​
Yes1217.91%No5582.09%


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I welcome your comments and opinions as well as your votes in the poll.

I promise that I may totally ignore all the votes and do my own thing but I thought it was worth asking anyway! 

Many people hate 'baby on board' signs and I must admit when I first saw them I wondered why anyone would you want one. Is it just a sign to announce that "I am not a Jaffa" ? 

I've since heard that it's to raise awareness of the emergency services should they find your car in a ditch etc and that they should search under the seats etc for the little 'un. :?

So what would you do? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've since heard that it's to raise awareness of the emergency services should they find your car in a ditch etc and that they should search under the seats etc for the little 'un. :?
> 
> So what would you do? [smiley=huh2.gif]


Would you -*without fail* - remember, or bother to, remove the sign when you are driving without kids in the car?

Have heard the argument in reverse - i.e. emergency personnel exposed to danger attempting to rescue a non-existent child.

Pointless adornment IMHO.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

If the car is in a ditch which window would be visible after a spin of the road? I think these signs are more of a â€œtake careâ€ message to the motorist behind you and this is possibly why they are met with a certain amount of disapproval.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

jdn said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've since heard that it's to raise awareness of the emergency services should they find your car in a ditch etc and that they should search under the seats etc for the little 'un. :?
> ...


very good point!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've got one for the same reasons as you mentioned, I'm not sure why people get so worked up about them, they ought to get a life :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think the professional medical teams are a bit more sophisticated than that when attending an accident scene. They would priotorise based on other criteria, and when looking at a vehicle would ensure they checked in throroughly.

The other thing to consider is when you are alone and decide to have a 'spirited' drive, it would look at bit strange....a red V8 missile with a Nurburgring sticker and Baby on Board badge :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've never had one.

The most important consideration is making sure your baby seat is fitted securely and making sure YOU take more care.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

IMO no matter what the accident, the baby is the only one guaranteed to still be in its seat (assuming you fit it correctly).

My son is just into his forward facing chair and lets just say I would appreciate similar security on track days...

So a no from me, although when my daughter was a baby we had one for a while. If its for the sake of the emergency services, it would be better to put a large sticker on the dashboard - if the rear window goes out the sign could be lost.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

No

If in a crash situation (god forbid you damage the S4 :lol: :wink: ) the car seat with baby strapped into it gives it away.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They are not to warn the emergency services.

From snopes.com



> In the early 1980s, the highways and byways of North America became the showcase for America's latest pet rock, the "Baby on Board" sign. The five-inch, black-on-yellow diamond-shaped signs which became an overnight sensation were usually placed in corners of vehicles' rear windshields with suction cups. Unlike what is implied in the gruesome folklore that has come to be associated with these advisories, their purpose was not to alert rescue workers to the presence of babies at accident scenes; they were instead supplications to other drivers to exercise additional care, reminders that they shared the road with vehicles carrying children.
> 
> Though the backstory about an infant who died in a car crash because he wasn't found in time is one that would chill any parent's blood, how these signs came to be is far removed from the lore. There were no dead babies, no horrific crashes.
> 
> ...


The other thing is, why do they have to mimic an American road sign?

Whilst a child's life is very important, it is no more or less important than that of any road user. If the aim is to warn other road users to think about their actions then "Person on board" could be more appropriate. Oh, and please don't start me on "Show dogs in transit"!

The emergency services are trained not to look for bright yellow signs (that with clash with your red paintwork!) but other clues such as baby seats or cots. Chances of a baby being thrown clear of a car are pretty slim (as Carlos says).

So, mine's a no vote


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

IMO no way [smiley=freak.gif] as already stated emergency services wouldn't go on the sign alone, your wife beating the fcuk out of you whilst screaming wheres the baby would be more obvious.

And if some twat is willing to drive right up another cars backside is he/she going to have the 2 brain cells required for the rubbing together to actually read it and back off..................i don't think so :?

So a waste off time really, i won't bother voting as you will make up your own mind  ( i like to save seconds of my life where i can )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> IMO no way [smiley=freak.gif] your wife beating the fcuk out of you whilst screaming wheres the baby would be more obvious.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Provided she is not unconsious. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The only benifit IMO is bigger parking space at the local Tescos, If I see a car with one of these signs on i dont change my driving style, reduce speed, keep a safer distance or likely to let a car out of a junction with one either compared to one without , so whats the point of them. 
I dont have kids by the way :? 
Jonah


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I don`t think these signs are anything at all to do with road safety or driving or cars at all really. All you are doing is continuing to show your immense pride and satisfaction in raising a happy and healthy family. In effect you are shouting to the world LOOK AT MY BABIES , because you love them . Which is a fair shout . Same arguement as the RS badge one recently . Its all about your own perception. So why not stick an original badge on your pride and joy to advertise to the world you are carrying your other pride and joy(s) inside. Something like :

MY COCK IS THAT BIG IT HAS FILLED A PRAM !.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

CapTT said:


> MY COCK IS THAT BIG IT HAS FILLED A PRAM !.


 :lol:

I have a sticker that reads the first half part of the above statement. Is this acceptable? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > "MY COCK IS THAT BIG IT HAS FILLED A PRAM !.
> ...


Unfortunately, above the words "MY COCK IS THAT BIG", on your sticker, there is a little 1" ruler...


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Saw another variation yesterday - Expectant Mother On Board!

And???? I assume that is like Baby in the making on Board!

I was a bit bemused because it was the first time I had seen one but carried on as normal anyway. Same as I do when I see a Baby on board sign.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

ColwynC said:


> Saw another variation yesterday - Expectant Mother On Board!
> 
> And???? I assume that is like Baby in the making on Board!
> 
> I was a bit bemused because it was the first time I had seen one but carried on as normal anyway. Same as I do when I see a Baby on board sign.


Should be a "Stressed and tired father on board because his baby (who's on board as well) is teething" [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

87% of the forum share the same opinion. 

That's gotta be a record! 

The result is that by a large majority - you hate them. This being the case I may buy lots of them and put them all over! :lol:

Then again maybe not. :? I find myself in total agreement with the majority of you and don't really like these signs at all. :wink:

So that's that then thanks for all your input. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. errm maybe that's not it. I haven't raised the subject with Kate yet!! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

These things I hate - now "Beware women Driver" stickers I can see a use for, but not these 

appologies to all women readers of this forum for this cheap sexist joke, I just couldnt help myself but promise to sign up to councelling and anger management classes at the earliest possible opportunity


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> 87% of the forum share the same opinion.
> 
> That's gotta be a record!
> 
> ...


Its her car, she'll do what she sees fit...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've had one on my car for nearly 10 months now, and can confirm that they make no bloody difference whatsoever.

Waste of money, after reading through this I might take mine off tonight.

scoTTy, do you want it?


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

:evil: I was overtaken on a bend by some cretin sporting one of these signs in their rear windscreen. My immediate thought was if you drive like that why expect anyone else to show any consideration.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Its her car, she'll do what she sees fit...


hehehe :lol:

And I quote "if it's not for the emergency services then it's not worth having one"

woohoo no sign for us! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Must have had an 'off day' that day. :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=12379&highlight=baby+board

Agree totally with JDN's sentiment. :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Problem is that in order to read the sign you need to get within 6" of the rear bumper....or "safe gap to the car in front" as it appears to be called on the major motorways throughout this land.

[smiley=stop.gif] DON'T DO IT!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Discussed the value of "Baby on Board" stickers on my last defensive driving day (we have to do a day every year with work).

In the view of the ex-police instructor, they serve one useful purpose - to warn you that the driver of those vehicles might be fishing around to pick up the dropped dummy/distracted by a screaming child etc etc...

Another tip was to be wary of any driver wearing a hat - which seems a bit simplistic initially but is actually pretty valid!

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I think they're there to taunt the impotent.

They're also really naff, and a bit "chav" (yeah I know, the latest cliche on the block) Kind of like getting your baby nike trainers. 
Bit like baby david off the royale family.

Still, each to their own.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> Discussed the value of "Baby on Board" stickers on my last defensive driving day (we have to do a day every year with work).
> 
> In the view of the ex-police instructor, they serve one useful purpose - to warn you that the driver of those vehicles might be fishing around to pick up the dropped dummy/distracted by a screaming child etc etc...
> 
> ...


But we are not ex-police instructors. And we don't think like this because we know that more than half of these cars don't carry a child.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> Another tip was to be wary of any driver wearing a hat - which seems a bit simplistic initially but is actually pretty valid!
> 
> L


Why?
I dont follow this?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Another tip was to be wary of any driver wearing a hat - which seems a bit simplistic initially but is actually pretty valid!
> ...


Because they're a criminal risk in shopping centres.


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

No never


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

No never


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

paulatt said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Another tip was to be wary of any driver wearing a hat - which seems a bit simplistic initially but is actually pretty valid!
> ...


What I was told was:-

Flat hat, Trilby (usually driving a Rover) = prob retired, drives slowly as they are in no rush to get anywhere, likely slower reaction time, possibly worse eyesight

Baseball hat, beanie (usually driving a clio, nova etc) = prob young, dare-I-say chav boy racer type, prone to impulsive manouvres, prob driving too fast for the road conditions, less developed observation skills

The only exception imo is hat wearing in soft top cars :wink:

Am I alone in thinking this made sense?
:roll: 
Lou


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

On the hat issue surely it should be that if your that fcukin stupid that you feel the need to wear a hat in something with a roof then you probably can't drive [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------

